# FS: Entry level gaming PC



## hyPoxxx.dll

I have my old gaming pc for sale. Specs as follow:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-p31-DS3L 45nm and 1066mhz ddr2 support

CPU: 3.4ghz Pentium D 950 with stock cooling (overclocks to 4.2ghz stable with artic freezer pro)

Video: Asus Radeon x1950pro 256mb GDDR3 (extremely overclockable)

Ram: 2x 1gb Gskill PC6400 DDR2 (overclocks well)

HDD: 160gb seagate 7200rpm sata 

PSU: 550w Coolmax

2x extra usb 2.0

Windows Vista home premium 64 bit

Unknown brand black DVD drive, bought it off of newegg about 6 months ago.

There is really nothing wrong with the desktop, although the integrated sound sometimes flickers on and off. It also can use some good thermal paste on the CPU heatsink.

The setup non overclocked handles crysis Medium-high 1024x768 smoothly.


http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001204rh7.jpg





Willing to part out

Asking price: $400 +$15 shipping, I am very negotiable. I also have feedback from other websites such as ebay if needed.


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Parting out!

Motherboard: $40 shipped

CPU: $50 shipped

Ram: $30 shipped

x1950: $70 shipped


----------



## jdbennet

nice rig

the x1950 is a good card. About the same as an 8600


----------



## Mez

I am interested =D would you do 320? or is it to low for you? I need a back up pc to my rig right now =D. oh, and you can ship to Hercules, California right? the zip code is 94547

I also have a few other questions.

Can you post pictures, or find a website with pcitures of the case?
How many pci-e x16 slots does it have?
Have you had any other problems besides audio?
Is the Vista home premium 64bit stable on 2gb of RAM?

Thats all  PM me or reply to this thread =]


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Im selling this DIRT cheap now!


----------



## theasian100

how much is DIRT cheap in your perspective?


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

I am selling it for $350 shipped. 

http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001204rh7.jpg


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

$310 shipped.


----------



## Mez

290 shipped


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

$300 shipped and not going any lower.


----------



## zer0_c00l

check your pm's


----------



## DirtyD86

not sure if this is still available, but how much for the monitor and vista?


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

I am not selling the monitor, but I am selling vista for $50 however.

EDIT: Still available.


----------



## Danda

I am interested in to this computer. Looks good and its what I need. Though its low on Hard Drive, I can fix that later. How much are ya selling it for and are ya still selling it?


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

$300. $345 with extra hard drive.


----------



## dannyjjang

interested on dvd drive and hard drive

but i need to know the exact brand for dvd drive


----------



## Danda

Hey Bud, I send ya a PM You should have the money in your account, PM me when ya get the chance alright?


----------



## zer0_c00l

rdy to buy it..get back with me clean out your  pm box..


----------



## Danda

zer0_c00l said:


> rdy to buy it..get back with me clean out your  pm box..



I already bought it =/ sorry friend. 

Only problem is now that he has not responded to my replays so I a getting worried that I got scammed.


----------



## Danda

Nvm I got the computer, Thanks hyPoxxx.dll!


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Sold.


----------

